# Replacement Int. Amp



## rljsho (Jan 1, 2012)

I own a Yamaha DSP-A3090 Int. Amp. Currently, when I select an input source,manually or with the remote, the motorized selector will not stop on the chosen input. It will bounce thru all the available selections and stop where ever it wants to. If you apply a slight pressure to the manual input selector nob, it stays on the input you want. But the second you release the pressure, the selector will return to the random selection cycle. This gets old very quickly. I have contacted Yamaha technical services and they informed me they know about the problem, but have no replacement parts or incentive to correct this problem. I have reverted back to my old system, Yamaha DSP-E300 & McIntosh MA6200, to get by. I am not going to invest another $2500 on a unit that cannot be repaired after the warranty is up. What new equipment will closely match the abilities of the DSP-A3090, and also have a good record of reliability and be able to be repaired after a few years of good service? :help:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rljsho said:


> I own a Yamaha DSP-A3090 Int. Amp. Currently, when I select an input source,manually or with the remote, the motorized selector will not stop on the chosen input. It will bounce thru all the available selections and stop where ever it wants to. If you apply a slight pressure to the manual input selector nob, it stays on the input you want. But the second you release the pressure, the selector will return to the random selection cycle. This gets old very quickly. I have contacted Yamaha technical services and they informed me they know about the problem, but have no replacement parts or incentive to correct this problem. I have reverted back to my old system, Yamaha DSP-E300 & McIntosh MA6200, to get by. I am not going to invest another $2500 on a unit that cannot be repaired after the warranty is up. What new equipment will closely match the abilities of the DSP-A3090, and also have a good record of reliability and be able to be repaired after a few years of good service? :help:


Hello,
Those symptoms sound quite similar to an issue with a small segment of 2009 Onkyo AVR's where they would switch Inputs on its own. The culprit was an IEC or Serial Cable, which are commonly used in PC's. However, the direct pressure making it work properly causes me to question if that is the issue.

And while I certainly understand your frustration, some brands are better than others in respect to keeping Replacement Parts. I would also guess there is a Repair Shop out there that specializes in Yamaha Repairs.
Good Luck,
JJ


----------



## rljsho (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with you, that there must be a technician somewhere that has spent the time to throughly track down a cause for this anomaly. The local technicians I have spoken to, say the same thing: the unit is no longer manufactured and that Yamaha has no parts to fix the problem. I have Googled this problem, and found several owners that had the same problem, with an added problem with the volume being affected when the selector went on its random search. They received the same answer from Yamaha that I received. That is the reason I made this thread. Hopefully some of our members have had the problem and what they did to correct it, if there is a fix.


----------



## rljsho (Jan 1, 2012)

Since Yamaha evidently showed no interest in assisting past consumers of their out of production equipment, I entered a thread on another audio forum, seeking anyone who may have had the same experience with their unit. One reply had some good actions to take, that I had not thought to do. Specifically to use De-Oxit to clean the contacts of the remote keys and also clean any contacts of the internal switches of the input selector mechanism. After I finish replacing the drive belts for my B & O 4002 turntable and replacing the burnt out lights on my Marantz 4240, I will apply the afore mentioned ideas to the DSP-A3090.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am really surprised to read that Yamaha is acting in this way as they enjoy a stellar reputation. Good luck on the Contact Cleaning.
J


----------

